# JKD/FMA school Grand Opening in NY



## Airyu@hotmail.com (May 2, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

A new Martial Arts school is having its grand opening! Guro Chuck Giangreco and Guro Kara Brown are fine martial artists, and this will be a great event to attend! I look forward to seeing some of you there!

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

Grand Opening Details

Date: Saturday May 17th
Time: 11-3pm
Location:
WESTCHESTER MARTIAL ARTS ACADEMY
3 Sunnyside Plaza
Eastchester, NY 10709

Special Guest: Tuhon Christopher Sayoc

Martial arts Demonstrated: Bruce Lee's JKD, Sayoc Kali, Filipino martial arts, Muay Thai (Thai Boxing)

There will be Refreshments served, as well as Door Prizes!

Contact: Chuck Giangreco at (914) 961-1800 or email: wmacademy@earthlink.net


----------



## arnisador (May 6, 2003)

Good luck!


----------

